# Long term side-by-side comparison of XM and Sirius



## Falconmagic (Jun 26, 2004)

We have had BOTH XM AND Sirius in our 2 vehicles and in the house for over 6 months. We find that Sirius has superior sound quality -- MP3 or near CD quality -- while XM sounds more like a strong, clear FM radio signal. This is particularly based on our in-home use, where we have both signals coming in through portable units (Audiovox for Sirius and Delphi SkyFi for XM) into equivalent analog inputs on our high-end receiver. Sirius has more sound fidelity and "presence" in this in-home side-by-side comparison. But for areas with lots of obstructions like where we live here in heavily wooded mountains, XM is much better. Sirius cuts out a LOT in wooded areas while XM only cuts out occasionally. IMO Sirius has better blues and country programming, while XM has better techno, rock, jazz, and pop programming. Except with Blues and Country, Sirius tends to repeat their stuff more because they lean towards music that gets more FM radio airtime, while XM tends to take more risks and play more variety and more selections that don't typically make it onto FM radio. 

Sirius has more balanced talk show programming - liberal, moderate, and conservative. For example, Sirius carries both NPR and Wisdom stations, while XM has more conservative talk show programs. Interestingly, this doesn’t seem to affect their music and comedy programming which can still be just as alternative, underground or raunchy as Sirius. For example, Sirius used to have a new age music station but dropped it, while XM still has one.  

We don't listen to sports so I can't tell you which is better in that category. But I read that Sirius cut a deal with the NFL that gives them more pro football coverage than XM. 

Sirius equipment prices and rebates usually make Sirius equipment a less expensive up-front investment. The portable Audiovox unit for Sirius is superior to the portable Delphi XM unit in a number of ways. But XM offers more types of XM-ready car audio equipment. I have a Kenwood Sirius-ready car head unit with a separate Kenwood adaptor that enables me to run the Delphi XM car base unit into the AUX port on the head unit. This gives me both in my car so I can switch back and forth between them based on reception quality and what's playing. I love the variety possible with this both in my car and home.  

So if I had to choose only one, I would go with XM based on where we live and the kind of music we listen to. But Sirius may be a better choice if you live in a more open area and want better sounding music and lower up-front equipment cost. The extra $3 per month is so little compared to other things - just one burger or Starbucks. 

One thing is certain - there is NO comparison between FM radio and satellite radio. I never listen to FM any more since satellite is so superior in sound quality, music selection, and NO COMMERCIALS! Get satellite radio for your home, vehicle, RV, and boat. If you get one of the portable units and install base units in more than one location, you can swap it between different locations, while still paying a single subscription fee. But if you can afford an extra 10-13 bucks per month and a few hundred dollars more up front, subscribing to BOTH XM and Sirius is a fabulous way to enjoy an unlimited variety of programming, including the specials and exclusives on both. I’m really surprised I haven’t encountered more people who have chosen to subscribe to both, since the extra cost is so little compared to most things people subscribe to such as cable or satellite TV. I adore choice in all aspects of life and since music is my #1 hobby, subscribing to both sat radio services makes me a very happy camper indeed


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

Falconmagic, you absolutely rule. Music is my main way of life. To have both services gives you 128 commmercial-free music channels. Not to mention a world of choice. Couple that with Musicchoice on D* and you have the soundtrack of your life. I chose XM because we have it at work and I loved the song selection they played. I get three bars continuous satellite signal intermittent with four bars on signal reception; the XM never misses a beat! Also the $9.99 a month was a MAJOR factor for me in choosing XM. And I subscribe to Total Choice Plus w/ locals and all four movie packs on D*. I, too, haven't listened to FM ever since I got XM last November. I guess having both you can compare sound quality, but to me XM sounds fantastic. And I have a large CD library that I listen to regularly.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Falconmagic said:


> ...XM sounds more like a strong, clear FM radio signal....
> 
> One thing is certain - there is NO comparison between FM radio and satellite radio. I never listen to FM any more since satellite is so superior in sound quality...


These two statements seem to contradict each other.

I've had XM since it's inception at home and in my vehicle and it has consistently outperformed any FM broadcast I've ever heard.

XM offers $8.33 per month for the main account paid up for 5 years and $6.99 per month for the second account and up to 4 additional accounts all together. If you happen to have 3, 4, or 5 accounts that you are paying for then it can add up to as much as $13 -14 per month. That's 4-5 burgers or Starbucks. 

But whether you choose Sirius or XM... satellite radio is happening for sure. I absolutely enjoy it and would be sad to be without it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would own one or the other, not both, unless I had to set up another account after 5 as someone had mentioned in another post that they had to do with Sirius, then I would get the other brand for the other account.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

I've yet to hear a sirus deck that sounds as good as either my pioneer unit in my car, or the SkyFi My wife has... every place I've been I've been disapointed with Sirius's sound quality, except for the Dish Network Feed (which still sounds lacking in bass, and a little tinny).


----------

